# Daemon games (very short)



## vipertaja (Mar 20, 2010)

This is an old bit I actually submitted on portent many years ago in the 
"faithful and the damned" story group to kick off a new storyline, but never 
really followed through. (I know they resolved this daemon invasion storyline 
somehow, but I still have no idea how). Thought I'd put it up here for fun, 
and it's all me.

I noticed it wasn't really a good idea for me, because I would never be 
active enough when I participated and everyone got pissed at my lazyness. 

_________________________________________________________________

Torches burning at the heart of Gogol. Chanting in the hidden abyss, a cult 
gathered in one of the numberless hidden chambers of the Adeptus 
Mechanicus. A strong smell of machine oil and seremonial incense lay heavily 
in the air of the closed chamber and would have made anyone not used to it 
sick as soon as they got in. Sacrifices were offered to the subject of 
worship, the victims twisting in agony on the ornate altar. The icon of the 
patron was clearly visible, a symbol that looked like the ancient terran runes 
for the two sexes blended together in polished purple stone, it's outer edges 
adorned in jewelclad gold. 

The chanting grew in intensity until the pressure in the air was so high it 
caused a crack in reality itself. Everyone in the chamber fell to their knees as 
the crack widened to a wideopen portal, bathing the entire room in it's 
strange light. Sounds echoed from the other side, closing in, crossing over 
between realities. Something was inside the chamber! As the light started 
fading a tall female figure became visible. Gracefully she covered the 
distance to the worshipping crowd. 

"Who calls for the attention of Lilith Daemone?" 

No answer was given, not one could overcome their adoration to voice it. 
The light continued to fade as the slaaneshi princess walked into the midst 
of the cultists. 

"We need more sacrifices," she said with a soft voice, gently touching the 
ones she passed, causing jealousy in the hearts of the observers. As she 
passed each of her chosen they picked up their dagger and slit their wrist, 
spraying their lifeblood on the cold floor. When left behind, they each 
seemed to awake to the reality, crouching on the floor screaming in pain, but 
nobody listened...and the light grew stronger yet again.


----------

